# Your bed...



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked before, I did a search but couldnt find it.

Do you let your Chi or other dogs sleep in your bed? Im just curious


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

London said:


> Do you let your Chi or other dogs sleep in your bed? Im just curious


Mine don't sleep IN it, but they do sleep ON it 

x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Both my two sleep in my bed..always have


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Mine don't sleep IN it, but they do sleep ON it
> 
> x


Aha, so my next question... how do you find you sleep? Are you ever worried that you'll roll over and knock them off the bed? Or do you just have a huge bed?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I sleep quite well myself..unless they bark then i wake up..but theres no way of pushing my girls out the bed, ive tried!!! they push me out lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have full size bed and I share it 6 doggies and 1 Hubby. Never had any one rolled over or knocked out of bed. They all sleep at the foot of the bed, sum under covers sum on top of covers. And My eldest Kirby always sleeps ontop of my pillow. Has for the last 3 1/2 years. I love sleeping with my dogs, my 2 younger ones sleep in the crate. We dont invite the dogs into they bed till they are much older and potty trained. They have to learn you pee on the bed, your not aloud to sleep on the bed.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

London said:


> Aha, so my next question... how do you find you sleep? Are you ever worried that you'll roll over and knock them off the bed? Or do you just have a huge bed?


I don't really worry too much as they sleep at the bottom, in the middle. I place a couple of baby blankets there and one of my dressing gowns and *usually* they stay in that area! Sometimes Jago migrates up the bed in between us.

When we last bought a bed we purposefully bought one that was pretty low...for the dogs...as you say...in case they fell off  

They rarely stir on a night unless they desperately need the toilet then they come to the top to wake us up!

I wouldn't encourage them into the bed as I would worry that my hubby might roll onto one of them especially little Rosie 
Of course I could do so too!

x


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> I sleep quite well myself..unless they bark then i wake up..but theres no way of pushing my girls out the bed, ive tried!!! they push me out lol


Aww! 
I wouldnt sleep deeply enough because I'd wake up every so often to check her. 
KiKis a good girl, she doesnt cry, just goes straight to sleep in her crate but sometimes I feel bad. I'll have to get her a snuggle sack for winter so I know shes not cold.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> I don't really worry too much as they sleep at the bottom, in the middle. I place a couple of baby blankets there and one of my dressing gowns and *usually* they stay in that area! Sometimes Jago migrates up the bed in between us.
> 
> When we last bought a bed we purposefully bought one that was pretty low...for the dogs...as you say...in case they fell off
> 
> ...


Yes I was wondering about when its a couple. It makes me nervous thinking about two adults and a small dog but I think you'd just know, maybe a subconscious thing?
My partner has a rottweiller at his house. The Rottie sleeps at the end of his sisters bed... no chance of rolling onto him! :lol:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

London said:


> Aww!
> I wouldnt sleep deeply enough because I'd wake up every so often to check her.
> KiKis a good girl, she doesnt cry, just goes straight to sleep in her crate but sometimes I feel bad. I'll have to get her a snuggle sack for winter so I know shes not cold.


it is like you would be with your own kids, its just instinct but if i move in the bed i know where they are coz they sleep as close to me as they can! so i cant roll on them anyway.
i made Elise sleep in ther bed next to me to start with then she learned she couldnt pee on my bed, neither of my two got o the toilet in the night anyway


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Reuben was housebroken, then he vigorously campaigned (and won) to sleep in bed with us. He falls asleep in daddy's lap, then paws at the covers until I lift them and he burrows under and falls asleep in the crook of my legs or the small of my back.
I'm not a light sleeper so I wouldn't roll over on him...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig sleeps in our bed either on my pillow or as up against my back I'd never roll on her cuz I know if she's there


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Kina used to sleep with us at the foot of our bed but I am such a restless sleeper that I would accidentally kick her in the middle of the night. So she started sleeping on the couch until we got her her own bed. Now she sleeps on the floor on my hubby's side.

Cabo also used to sleep with us but he is a bed hog. He would put his back against my hubby's back and I would get his paws in mine. Way too uncomfortable! He now sleeps in his own bed on the floor by my side. Of course once my hubby leaves for work (about 3:30am) he jumps into bed with me.

Coco still sleeps in her x-pen but our bed is just too high for her. I'd be afraid that she would try to jump down and end up hurting herself.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Mina sleep in bed with us. I sleep ok, they know to steer clear of my legs and feet. But they always cuddle up next to hubby at night, and he usually wakes up a couple times a night irritated with them  But it's ok, it was his idea to let them sleep with us


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww so pretty much everyone and no one has had any problems! 

KiKi slept in my bed once before and she kept licking my feet which was weird so I had to tell her to sleep up my end lol. Shes definitely a burrower so HAS to be under the covers lol.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

London said:


> Shes definitely a burrower so HAS to be under the covers lol.


I used to have a Lab cross, Sandy who used to burrow under the covers every morning and snuggle between me and hubby 

I used to work nights as a nurse and when I'd come in after a shift and go to bed, she'd get in with me and keep me warm 

I know not everyone thinks dogs in and on beds is okay....but who cares 

Never given a jot in my life what people think 

x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we've only let madi in our bed a couple times. i would be okay with her being there, but i've noticed i'm up the whole night worried about her. our bed is pretty high, and i worry she'd jump!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

My lil chi has slept in my bed since the day i got him. Hes constantly under the covers, even when im not. He has a little chair he jumps on to get on my bed. I love sleepin with my lil chi hes a great cuddle pup and helps wake me up when my alarm goes off


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

London said:


> ....Do you let your Chi or other dogs sleep in your bed? ....


not yet


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Sassy, my little senior girl is the only one who gets to sleep in our bed and she goes under the covers and cuddles up against me. Honestly now that I am used to her being there, I don't think I could sleep without her. The others would like to sleep in our bed but it's just too much, I have to be able to turn over and they all want to be against me, I don't get restful sleep if I have them all. But I think it's very enjoyable to have one with me.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Rubi sleeps in bed with hubby and I, and is usually snuggled up under the covers with me. She doesnt bother jumping down and can hold it all night, so we havent had any issues with her. Jake sleeps in his kennel though.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> I used to have a Lab cross, Sandy who used to burrow under the covers every morning and snuggle between me and hubby
> 
> I used to work nights as a nurse and when I'd come in after a shift and go to bed, she'd get in with me and keep me warm


Aww thats so lovely!! Was Sandy the size of a Lab or smaller? I cant imagine having that much room with a full size lab


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> not yet


LOL I love it @ not yet 
Do you think slowly they'll worm their way in. Or should that be snuggle? :lol:


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I tried having Tango sleep with me, I wanted him to. But he fell, or jumped, off the bed several times and the bed's high and he didn't always jump where the rug was (it's hardwood floors.) Even though he loves to burrow, and always went to sleep under the covers, either in the bend of my knees or against my tummy, those few times when he'd decide he needed to get down really freaked me out because I was so afraid he'd hurt himself. I had stairs, which he ignored. I began only half-sleeping waiting for the next time he'd decide he needed to get down in the middle of the night. I got so exhausted that I finally, regretfully, decided it was better for the BOTH of us if he just slept in his bed. :-[

I've been meaning to give it another shot. He's a year older, it might work now. And Jazz too, once she's older and gets the potty thing down.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No they both have their beds in the bedroom,but i couldn't sleep with them on the bed.Only sunday morning when i have my lie in & my cup of coffee they come up on the bed


----------



## Raguilar209 (Jul 6, 2009)

I would love for Fiona to sleep with me but I have the fear that she will pee on my bed  . I know that when I'm comfortable with her house training skills  she will be sleeeping with me.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Our Chi's allow us to sleep in their bed.

I don't worry about them, because I'm a light sleeper, and if I rolled on them
they'd let me know.

Joie tends to hang out at the foot of the bed. 

Mateo spoons with my wife and Lola sleeps curled up against me, so they
are both 'inside' of the both of us. Bumping them out of bed isn't a concern.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We used to let them sleep with us but I had to kick them out because 1)hubby favored Matilda over the other dogs (and me LOL) so it was really causing a problem & 2)come summer time I nearly died having 4 dogs on top of me. Now they sleep with my 2 human daughters and are still happy as can be. When I work graveyard shift hubby lets them into bed with him & when I nap before/after working graveyard shift I let them sleep with me. But when it's hubby & I...it's JUST hubby & I.


----------



## Bellschi (Aug 7, 2009)

Bella sleeps in the bed with me and my hubby. We have never rolled on her or knocked her out of the bed. I wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Max has his own bed in the living room that he sleeps in. :sleepy1: Pedro sleeps in our bed with me and my husband......or I should say....Pedro allows us to sleep in HIS queen size bed in our bedroom!:coolwink:LOL!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yes they always have done.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

Macy sleeps with me everynight, she waits till i'm laying down then pushes her way under the covers, or curls up on my pillow beside my head. It's something that makes her feel warm and cozy, and it makes me happy to snuggle her up.


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Taco actually rolls with me. I was awake and rolled over to see if he woke up. He sleeps right behind my knees or at my feet under the blankets.

If I roll to one side he steps over me and gets right back behind the knees.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

My OH works 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off so when he is home Rocky sleeps in his bed in the kitchen, when my OH is away Rocky is in the bed with me under the quilt, how he breaths under there ill never know!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay! dexter always sleeps with me. although my parents keep lecturing me as his fur will get caught up in my body and death will result in me hahaha! they only say that as they heard from somehwere that an incident has happened as a result the dog was killed by the parents...sadly  but back to dexter sleeping. i have never ever rolled on him before while sleeping. although i am a mover in my sleep i also have a rolly chair right next to my bed so he could move over there when i accidently take up his sapce. he loves it! my bed isnt even a queen anymore ever since i moved it turned into a twin...not much space but big enough for a girl and her chi! also its 2 feet high and he can jump it no problem


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

My Chi and Pug both sleep in my bed. It's lovely when it's cold and they snuggle up to me. I'd miss them if tey weren't in my bed.


----------



## lrushe (Oct 24, 2009)

Cleo sleeps with me and my bf at the weekends, she also burrows under the covers, she never sleeps on top of a blanket not even in her crate, she always manages to wrap herself up in her blankets. Its funny watch her trying to unwrap herself in the morning when I come down to let her out of her crate!!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Mine both burrow under the covers. They move around a lot when they sleep though and sometimes they wake me up with mini fights under the covers


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper sleeps with us at all times.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco has slepted with me since day 1. He has steps to get up and down. He has never peed in my bed, if he has go he jumps down, but I don't think gets up to go at night he just holds it. Shh I have to get up at least twice in the middle of the night.... Oh to be young again.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Jasper sleeps with us at all times.


Lol. Stella sleeps on my lap in the lazy boy through the evening - I guess since 
she can't get into the bed like the Chi's.


----------



## Eli's mom (Oct 26, 2009)

Ours have crates they sleep in at night, complete with cuddly beds and baby blankets. They don't sleep in our bed till early morning, my husband gets up early (5am) and lets them out to do their morning duty and then lifts them up into our bed and they sleep with me for the next hour and a half till the alarm goes off. Then we have morning cuddles and they are happy to get up!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Both Frankie and Ben sleep with us. Frankie sleeps up top between our pillows and Ben burrows down under the blankets. Lately Ben has been growling if he is awakened by either of us ....... In fact he has been getting pretty darned annoying if we bother him while he is alseep!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> ..... In fact he has been getting pretty darned annoying if we bother him while he is alseep!


LOL. Joie is that way. If you move your foot, and it comes within 10 inches of him, he will bark louder than any alarm. If you get within 5 inches of his face, you run the risk of serious toe injury.

I love sleeping with the babies ( despite Joie's intolerance of us) and love reading about other peoples experiences.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Shoot if Dahlia slept with us she`d get mashed.
My hubby hogs the whole bed and has apnea.
Not fun!!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

All 6 dogs sleep with hubby and myself. No problems at all.


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

Butter sleeps right inbetween me and Zach down near our legs. He gets shoved sometimes, but the smooth boy he is, he manages to shove us out of bed


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Our two chis and the new kitten all sleep on the bed with us. Normally, there is no issues. However, a new kitten attacking everything that moves or doesn't makes sleeping a little bit difficult. Poor Lovee likes to sleep under the covers and the kitten thinks she's playing with him. Good thing he's cute.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow I must say I'm actually shocked by how many people let their dogs sleep in their bed lol. I love hearing all the different stories, im sitting here going awww, awwwwwwwww! lol


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

London said:


> Wow I must say I'm actually shocked by how many people let their dogs sleep in their bed lol. I love hearing all the different stories, im sitting here going awww, awwwwwwwww! lol


hehe me too! I was expecting everyone to say they slept in their crate or dog bed! x


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Rubi snuggles up with me at night, curled up against my stomach cause I sleep on my side. It's gotten to the point I have trouble going to sleep if she isnt there with me now. Jake sleeps in his kennel, because we have issues with him poo'ing in my sons room at night, but now he's used to it, and all I have to do is tell him to go to bed and he gets right in and lays down. He never did sleep IN the bed with us really though, he always slept UNDER the bed, dunno why.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Krista said:


> Mine both burrow under the covers. They move around a lot when they sleep though and sometimes they wake me up with mini fights under the covers


I think mine would have some fights too, they are jealous of each other.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

They've always slept with me. Cookie and Benny and now Lola. Cookie no longer sleeps with me because he is old and can't get up and down off my bed to go to the toilet or get a drink in the night and we had some accidents. So now he is beside my bed. It was so horrible not having him in with me but I'm used to it now.

In his younger years he would sleep under the covers tucked into my left side then after we lost ben he slept actually right on my pillow with his bum in my face lol. I have a double bed but he had to sleep on my pillow lol. 

Lola loves it under the covers between my legs. That's how she starts off and then when she's hot she comes out and sleeps right next to me on top of the covers. 

I've never hurt them sleeping with them and I toss and turn a lot. I just know they're there.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, poor Cookie, that's what I'm afraid will happen to Sassy, she has never been able to get up or down off my bed and I worry as she gets older of potty accidents. Just very thankful for her and love everyday with her.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> Oh, poor Cookie, that's what I'm afraid will happen to Sassy, she has never been able to get up or down off my bed and I worry as she gets older of potty accidents. Just very thankful for her and love everyday with her.


I have a little foot stool by my bed as there isn't room for steps and he used to use that but as he got older he couldn't even use that. He kept haaing accidents in the night and I'd wake up with wee on the bed. I kept having to buy a new duvet every time because it wouldn't fit in the washing machine. I just couldn't trust him on the bed anymore. Plus he would walk over to the edge and look down at his water when he wanted a drink so I would bring it to him to have a sip. Now he can reach eveything himself. I felt so bad at first but he actually prefers it now.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a hard time sleeping when the dogs aren't in the bed too.

One of the saddest things with Carlos was when it became impossible to have him in bed with us. He had impaired hearing and site, and the idea
of him walking off the bed and breaking a bone was unbearable.

We have stairs going up to the bed too, and thankfully the Chi's all use them


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

jazzman said:


> LOL. Joie is that way. If you move your foot, and it comes within 10 inches of him, he will bark louder than any alarm. If you get within 5 inches of his face, you run the risk of serious toe injury.
> 
> I love sleeping with the babies ( despite Joie's intolerance of us) and love reading about other peoples experiences.


Alan, lately Ben has been actually growling at us if we even move near him. He is usually at the foot of the bed but sometimes manages to crawl half way up between us. This is the only time that he ever growls and actually snaps!
I was thinking of making him sleep in his bed beside our bed but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I have a hard time sleeping when the dogs aren't in the bed too.
> 
> One of the saddest things with Carlos was when it became impossible to have him in bed with us. He had impaired hearing and site, and the idea
> of him walking off the bed and breaking a bone was unbearable.
> ...


Yeah Lola uses the foot stool at the bottom of my bed. It is sad when you can't have them in the bed anymore isn't it Alan. I would love to have Cookie in my bed again but I just can't. He's ahppy in his bed now though and I give him kisses and cuddles every day and tell him I love him. I noticed today he's looking more gray on top of his little head :-(


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

All my dogs have always slept in my bed...even when I fostered the pit bull who weighed like 60 lbs. I just can't stand seeing a dog lying alone, shivering in a little corner, staring at you and begging with their eyes. Plus, it's just comforting having them with me.

I know it's not for everyone though, and I've definitely suffered (or my bedding has) from the occasional puppy accident or two, upset stomach, and funky nacho-cheese-toe mornings. ::sigh::

I am constantly washing my linens, but in the end it's worth it. They sleep so contently when they're with me and function as a backup alarm clock too. There's been several times when if it wasn't for them waking up and nudging me to let them out that I would have been late for work. 

It's strange too because when I was engaged, my fiance use to complain all of the time that I flailed around mercilessly, but I don't do that with the chis. I'll often wake up in the exact same position that I fell asleep in. It's as if I know they're smaller and so I subconsciously am careful even in sleep. However, if I do move, they move with me. It's a common sight to see me wake up with barely a mm's space on the edge of the bed. 

Boo sleeps on top of the covers unless it's cold. Pearl is the same. Tilly sleeps under the covers, usually right by my neck/head. Poppet was an under the covers chi too, but it was so funny with him b/c he'd often snore in his old age and liked to have his head sticking out (like the pic in my sig). He was so human acting at times. LOL


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Alan, lately Ben has been actually growling at us if we even move near him. He is usually at the foot of the bed but sometimes manages to crawl half way up between us. This is the only time that he ever growls and actually snaps!
> I was thinking of making him sleep in his bed beside our bed but I can't bring myself to do it.


awww our old cat used to sleep on the beds. He was a lovely cat but if you made a false move god help you lol. My sister used to be terrified of him and would shout me to come get him off her bed if he was on there.

He had a habit of just suddenly locking his arms around your arm or leg and just biting if you made any sudden moves. I remember one time I was singing to him while he was happily sitting on the sofa. I was halfway through my rendition when he just launched himself at me and clamped onto my arm! I know my singing isn't great but there was no need for that lol. My sister couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

unchienne said:


> All my dogs have always slept in my bed...even when I fostered the pit bull who weighed like 60 lbs. I just can't stand seeing a dog lying alone, shivering in a little corner, staring at you and begging with their eyes. Plus, it's just comforting having them with me.


I don't think I could cope with that either!!!

That said I used to have a little terrier cross who much preferred her own basket in the corner of the bedroom...she was such an independent little thing that I think she liked her own space 

Some nights she would even go off downstairs and sleep on the sofa! 

x


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> awww our old cat used to sleep on the beds. He was a lovely cat but if you made a false move god help you lol. My sister used to be terrified of him and would shout me to come get him off her bed if he was on there.
> 
> He had a habit of just suddenly locking his arms around your arm or leg and just biting if you made any sudden moves. I remember one time I was singing to him while he was happily sitting on the sofa. I was halfway through my rendition when he just launched himself at me and clamped onto my arm! I know my singing isn't great but there was no need for that lol. My sister couldn't stop laughing.



::shiver::

Cats scare me. I don't harbor feelings of hate or anything towards them (my entire family, except me, are cat people), but I just don't trust them either. I've only had one cat that I truly felt comfortable around, and that was b/c she acted more like a dog...very affectionate, played fetch, would come when called, etc...

My aunt, who lives in a <900 sq. ft. home, has 13 very spoiled indoor cats. A few are personable and there's a couple I downright adore, but the others are just unpredictable. They'll come up for a pat and the next thing you know, they're drawing blood. There's one that opens his mouth as wide as possible and hisses/howls at you when he's happy. The first time it happened it freaked me out. Imagine a huge, toothy, scrunched up cat-face with fangs bared and a weird "wrrrowwwwhhhhhhssssssmeeehhhhh" coming in at high def. And he leans in on his hind legs when he does it, so you're getting it straight in the face.Ugh! Scared the wahoo out of me.

I'll stick with chis. It's funny b/c usually people are scared to bring their cats around dogs for fear of the cats getting hurt, but in my family it's the other way around. All of their cats (dad, cousins, aunt) outweight my dogs 3-4 times and could probably make mince meat out of them if we looked away even for a second.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

3 of my babies sleep with me in bed, wouldn't have it any other way.  Jade is still in her playpen at night. I'm sure at some point she'll end up in bed with us. She seems perfectly content in her playpen, though.


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep mine do 
They're like little hot water bottles


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jago is getting higher and higher up the bed at the moment!

x


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Dexter has slept with me from day one, at first i put his little bed by my pillow but he never stayed in it, he'd curl up under my chin, drapped across my neck lol.
We had a couple of accidents at first whil he was really small, but nothing major, we put a foot stool by the bed and he happily hoppped up and down to use his pads.
He dosen't have any prefrence, if he hot he sleeps on top if he cold he gets under the quilt. but by the morning he's always sleeping next to me like a human, head on the pillow and tucked in the quilt. My BF thought it was hilarious when we first got together.
We all jst sleep naturally together.

Its a diffrent story if he sleeps on the sofa though he growls at my BF if he gets close lol.


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

poppy has to sleep in bed she wont have it any other way lol she has to be under the covers and she curles up next to my leggs/tummy and snuggles right in. shes pretty good as i toss and turn in my sleep constantly moving around but she generally moves around with me so if i move she moves


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Wondering how we will cope with one more 

x


----------

